# Risperdal



## jimmysole (Feb 10, 2010)

My doctor put me on risperdal for the dr/dp feelings. She said to stop taking abilify. I feel worse however, should I just restart the abilify? or should I listen to her?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> My doctor put me on risperdal for the dr/dp feelings. She said to stop taking abilify. I feel worse however, should I just restart the abilify? or should I listen to her?


Your doctor is probably the primary person you should seek medical advice from, but I will tell you a little bit about my experience on these meds. I took risperdal awhile back, although not for dp\dr, and it helped control my anger\agitation, and helped to stabilize my moods a bit. Everyone reacts differently to different meds, but all in all, I would say to give the risperdal a trial run, and see how it affects you. I would also suggest a low dose, as a higher dose can make you become sleepy and sedated. Now, onto the Abilify. Did you feel better when you were on it? Did it control some of your dp\dr symptoms? The reason I am asking is because I've been put on it for a little over a month, and have seen no results. I feel kind of worse actually...increased depression. Again, everyone reacts differently to meds, but I would say that maybe you are feeling worse because you've just come off of it, and that's just the initial reaction. It may go away once you try out the risperdal. Best of luck to you, and it is only a matter of trial and error with these meds.


----------



## Jay (Mar 27, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> My doctor put me on risperdal for the dr/dp feelings. She said to stop taking abilify. I feel worse however, should I just restart the abilify? or should I listen to her?


I do not think that would be a good idea. Abilify and Risperdal are both antipsychotic drugs, and should not be taken together (rarely does one take two antipsychotics) - especially without your doctors consent. You probably feel worse from stopping the Abilify and/or the addition of Risperdal has caused the DP to flare up. But definitely stick it out with just the risperdal for now until you talk with your doctor some more. I personally found little benefit (practically none) from the 1 mg of Risperdal I was on for DP, but everyone is different.

[edit] not too sure if you meant you were considering taking both together, or stopping the risperdal and starting up with the abilify again. In the latter case, still talk it over with your doctor









~ Jay


----------



## jimmysole (Feb 10, 2010)

at first the abilify made me jittery, but once she put me on cogentin, it solved that. It may help you, but everyone is different. I wish you all the best! May Christ shine His face upon you during this time!


----------

